# Tai Chi Stick form



## sundog1966 (Mar 24, 2002)

I was learning a tai chi stick form while I wasi n ROchester.  My teacher was Jim Ransom.  The stick was  about 30" or so and had rounded balls on both end that were about  1 1/4" in diameter.  I am looking for anyone who has a write up or a video of that stick form or a similar stick form available.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2002)

Is it the Tai Chi Ruler?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0938045148/104-4044683-1214358


----------



## sundog1966 (Mar 30, 2002)

I am certain that it is not tai chi ruler QI Gong Excercise.  I have the book referred to  in your link.  The ruler is only maybe 4 -5 inches long and  is used more as a focus tool rather then a weapon.

The stick form  has offensive  strikes, defensice blocks  some circular motions and some tai chi sword like movements in it perrying and stabbing techniques in it.


----------



## disciple (Apr 3, 2002)

I have not heard of some weapon in tai chi. Could it be possibly tai chi sword forms? (in my school, new students are not allowed to use real swords, but rather wooden sword or stick)

salute

:asian:


----------



## disciple (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh, I just check his web site, could it be Chen Pan Ling Stick Form? Although I dont know whether it is one of tai chi styles or not (maybe chen style).

salute

:asian:


----------



## sundog1966 (Apr 3, 2002)

I am sure that it is not a sword form.  Many of the blocks are done by holding hte stick at either end and blocking vertically or horizontally this way.  I have found a video on the net of a stick form done using a boradsword.

Can I get more information about hte cen pan ling site(@ etc).  I would also like a writeup or a reference to a video of the CPL stick form.


----------



## disciple (Apr 3, 2002)

I found the site by searching jim ransom using google
this is your school web site
http://rtccc.hypermart.net/jim.shtml
info about chen pan ling forms is in the curriculum link

Although I couldn't find anything else YET about this stick form.

salute

:asian:


----------



## sundog1966 (Apr 3, 2002)

This confirms that it is specifically Chen Pan Ling stick form that I am searching for.  Funny the link for Jim is not accesible directly off the main home page for rtcc web site.

I also have another instructor who is teaching CPL forms and lists stick form on his web page.  I have emailed and will post results when received.


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Aug 17, 2002)

Ive been studying the form youre talking about for a little over a year now..for an hour this morning actually...my teacher has the ball-end stick youre talking about...and yes, he teaches CPL also...the story is this...CPL taught a man named Kai Sung in Taiwan post PROC, he brought CPLs Nanking Commitee Taiji form to the US via the West Coast I believe...the school in Rochester is from the same line of teaching as my Sifu (I think), except they got involved with General YW Chang, a very honorable student and lineage carrier (I think) of Chen Pan Ling. 

Anyway, if you learned this stick form in Rochester I think it probably came from Kai Sung, but I'd like to be sure of that and to know if this form originated with CPL or where???. 
In my school it is used as an introduction to the Higher Philosophies of extending the jing through weapons, Does your teacher of this form also practice a Tai Chi Broadsword??? 

:asian:


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Aug 17, 2002)

wow, just checked out the Rochester site above...yep Kai Sung's the guy, maybe I'll try to needle Sifu about that one.  I dont think we have a distinctly CPL Sword form, though my teacher practices a pretty eclectic style of Broadsword- Havent started that yet, but I'm trying to chomp at the bit for it....

I wonder if there are any other styles that teach a stick weapon with balls on the end of it??? I ve looked around and havent really seen it anywhere....

peace


----------



## sundog1966 (Aug 17, 2002)

I think we are on the right track with Kai Sung. I know there is a sword form being taught by Jim.  What I would like is to get a video or a write up of the exact moves as you have learned them.  This would probably be enough to allow me to complete my own write up and  start to learrn the form properly.  Unfortuantely I don't know anyone in Toronto who is teaching CPL style at all; that I am aware of.  Further contact is desireable CranewSpreadsWings .


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Aug 22, 2002)

Sifu said he recently made a video of this form, I'll find out about it and let you know...I tried to do a write up on it, but it really is almost too intricate to write out..one thing I can say is its all about the Chon Si....Silk Reeling Spirals...


----------



## sundog1966 (Aug 26, 2002)

I figured that there was silk reeling involved bacause of the high amount of circular movement involved. I can email you the write up I started to do and we can compare notes.  I am certain that it can be written up.  I am most interested in acquiring the video tape for a reasonable sum.  I was being taught the form  from a left handed perspective.  Appearently this form can be doen left or right handed from what I  have seem from Sifu Ransom.


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Sep 8, 2002)

Sifu asked me  to give you this, its the website for our school in Asheville....and Mark's a great teacher of the Chen Pan Ling Tai Chi..
www.main.nc.us/mtndragon/Main.html 
 Drop him a mail about the tape or CD...

hope it helps out!


----------



## sundog1966 (Sep 8, 2002)

Well I went to the site and can not find either a phone number, a mailing address or a email address to contact Mark at.

Can you provide me with a phone number to Contact mark or an e-mail address?  That way I can contact him and arrange to acquire the tape as quickly as possible.  Since I am in Toronto Canada attending in person is not a  likely prospect for the near future at least not until next summer.


----------



## CraneSpreadWings (Oct 22, 2002)

did you ever get in touch with mark?
He has the disk you need...


----------



## sundog1966 (Oct 22, 2002)

I am going to do this this week.  I have been battling un-employment and taking courses at university so have been busy.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------

